# Water Baby, a work in progress



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MHFoundationQuarters has commissioned me to do a painting of her then 4 year old daughter, playing in the water park. 
I will post here some of the progress.

First; rough sketch, then transfer to watercolor paper, then painted background and then girl. This is my preliminary study, not final painting.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*the final draft*




















I am thinking about how to treat the background in this final one. It will not be as busy as the prelim. What do you think? Do you like the hint of blue? Husband says do nothing but I dont' like her floating on emptiness.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I do like the hints of blue... As anyone would know, blue is _very_ aesthetic, especially when it's toned down and not *BLUE* so much as it is blue.

The final draft is just precious, much more accurate. If this were my daughter I'd cry on receiving it.  And the floating? I concur. It needs SOME sort of soft noise back there... But I'm running low on sleep so it's hard for me to come up with a whole lot of ideas. (SIGH) 

I'll be in touch!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I think the last one is great!!! I agree on the background, it needs something. I will love whatever you do, it's your interpretation & your artistic license! 




Creampuff said:


> If this were my daughter I'd cry on receiving it.


That's the plan Creampuff. It's going to be a Christmas gift for my hubby. Here's the other one she did of my monster that I absolutely adore. For the record, I DID cry when it came in the mail 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/cuteness-here-85299/


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You know...I personally like the original background...maybe not go all the way up the page?? Start out at the bottom and phaze it out as you get closer to her head? No idea beyond that. Its a sweet picture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

tinyliny....its adorable! And beyond realistic!!! Fantastic job!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Finished Water Baby! Me so happy!*

I finished Water Baby today and I couldn't be happier with the finished results. I took a lot of risks in workging with some techiniques that I really have no prior experience with. I had an image of how I wanted it to look when finished and except for the fact that I went outside of the masking tape and got some paint on the border (which was supposed to be pristine 2 inches of white, with deckled edge) , the finished piece lives up to my expectations. I can honestly say, that it's the best piece I have ever done. Forgive me for crowing. I put SOOOO much work into this and there are so many times that big work does not necessarily equal big success. So I am over the moon happy it worked this time.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh. My. Goodness. Tinyliny. You are so talented. Geez. 
I adore the water splashing by her feet in the finished product. Well, I adore the whole thing but especially the water by her feet. Fantastic work.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I would agree that I think this is your best work to date. Bravo!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Caroline, this is the second time you've made me cry. You're messing up my tough farm girl image. :wink:

I absolutely LOVE IT! You captured it perfectly. It's one of my favorite pics I've taken of her and you definitely outdid it. I can't wait to see my hubby's face when he gets it! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! 

I love all of your work and I am partial since it is my kiddo, but whether it is or isn't your best ever I am honored you feel that strongly about it.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Absolutely STUNNING, you always do such a great job Tiny, the overall picture is so adorable!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

STUNNING. Fantastic work! I love the water at her feet, very talented.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh I adore it!!! I have a photo I'd love to see you do!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Its on my phone, if you'd pm me your email adress I'll send it to you, it would make an awesome Christmas present for ME from ME!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I just got this piece! Caroline, it's fabulous! I can't wait to get it framed and see my hubby's face when he gets it. I will be sure to share pics when it's framed and on the wall.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Mandy, you are so thoughtful to get this kind of gift for your husband. It would be fun if you photo'd his face when he openned it.


----------



## CindyB (Nov 14, 2011)

What a beautiful painting, you have an amazing technique! The clothe, the smile, the water, everything is perfect! I love it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Merci Beaucoup, m'amie.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Tinyliny, you are the most talented artist I have ever seen!


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

I only have one thing to say: OUT-FREAKING-STANDING!

Wess


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

A bit late to this, but WOW! That is incredible! I love the details!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Never too late for me! I appreciate all feedback, truly.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Just curious, how do you transfer your sketches to watercolour paper? 

I am having a lot of issues with this because I used to have an easily accessible overhead projector which made transferring images a lot simpler. Would love some tips!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A projector would be nice! I use tracing paper. I trace the sketch, then using carbon pencil I rub the BACK of the tracing paper, whereever there are drawing lines. (do not have to blacken the whole back).
Then I take the tracing paper with carbon back and position it on the watercolor paper, tape it down and REtrace the drawing , pressing hard so that it pushes the carbon onto the watercolor paper.

Sometimes, I sketch right onthe watercolorpaper and use a F pencil for finer line. It erases right out without damaging the paper at all.

I would love to see some of your work. I have two new things posted on my "Equines in ink, the artists journal" thread.


----------



## meghanlovee11 (Aug 15, 2011)

oh my . you are so talented


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know how I've missed this thread up until this point...but holy cow! Where have I been?! 
Tiny this is awesome....beyond awesome. As I kept scanning down the posts i swear my mouth kept opening wider and wider in shock. And when I thought it couldn't get better...surprise! It did. Stellar job as always but this one's above and beyond. Congratulations, you deserve it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thankyou , midwest, that is the nicest thing I've heard in quite some time. I'll pay you later, ok?


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Heehee I'll take my payment in coffee...k? :wink:


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, you're incredibly talented.


----------



## Sandi1949 (Dec 2, 2011)

Great Job! The child is wonderful, but the water splashing makes me want to duck so I won't get wet! Getting water to appear fluid on paper is not an easy task.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Holy moly! I didn't know you possessed such talent! That is AMAZING!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks Sarahann, that is very kind of you. Sometimes, I surprise myself.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll share pics of it framed & on the wall after the holidays. Can't wait for my hubby to open it!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you do this for profit? What do I have to pay you to get one of Rain? You can PM me if you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I do , Though it's hardly enough to call it "profit". But I do do commissions and I will PM you!


----------

